# 69 & 70 Stangs



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Are those the 1/24 JL Mustangs?


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoa so nice. Love the first one


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

superduty455 said:


> Are those the 1/24 JL Mustangs?


*The 69 is a JL and the 70 is a Motor Max !!!*


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

sadly, they are diecast. not model cars.


----------

